# Which washable wipes do you have?



## JayleighAnn

So far we've always used cotton wool & water, we tried washable wipes (I cut up an old towel) but we didn't get on with them, the towel was too old lol it scratched his bum & frayed in the wash even though I zig zag stitched it. Any recommendations?


----------



## kirsten1985

I have Earthly Softly fleece/terry wipes, which are nice but too small. I have some Junior Joy terry ones, which I find too scratchy. I mostly use small microfibre flannels now, but will keep a look out in here for some good recommendations! :)


----------



## JayleighAnn

I'm tempted by cheeky wipes but their a bit pricey when theirs cheaper one out tgere. I like the look of weenotions n ellas house ones x


----------



## thelilbump

I use weenotions wipes, ellas house and imse vimse washcloths. Also got some junior joy but i wouldn't waste your money on them tbh


----------



## mommyof3co

I have tons made from a WAHM on DS, they are flannel and velour, I love them :D


----------



## JayleighAnn

WAHM on DS? Whats DS? X


----------



## mommyof3co

Sorry...WAHM is work at home mom...DS is diaperswappers, it's a US based forum but most ship worldwide. Here are some of mine from her

https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h85/mommyof2co/April%202008/1-3.jpg


----------



## JayleighAnn

Ahhh I know what WAHM stands for, but not DS, I'll hav a look, didnt jacqui get some shipped to her? X


----------



## mommyof3co

Yep, from the same girl, the one that we bought from is katedanzer


----------



## JayleighAnn

Ohh thanks hunny,I'll have a look at the site xx


----------



## JayleighAnn

I had a look and I'm so overwhelmed that forum is massive!!! I don't understand what she means by $ ppd and I don't know how much it would cost for customs to UK etc :wacko: and I'm also a great big sissy about posting on new forums! lol


----------



## saraendepity

i have some Wee Notions (2 sets!) - I LOVE THEM!!!!! also some Ellas House from my SS and will definately be getting some more :D i have some Cotton Babies (Bumgenius) which i got from Mothercare which are good too (i keep these for poo tho !!LOL) and some i made myself (which are also kept for poo!!) LOL i have loads and loads but i love nice wipes :blush:...................would defo recommend Wee Notions and Ellas House tho :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## JayleighAnn

How many wipes will I need? We do about 5 bum changes a day and he poo's once every day or 2?


----------



## saraendepity

LOL i was the same when i looked at them too Jayleigh and ended up not getting anything.....might have to now tho..........cheer myself up :D


----------



## JayleighAnn

I'm too chicken lol I hate posting somewhere new, I lurked for a couple weeks till I decided to join as I was too scared!

I was thinking, if you order some, we could order them together and share the shipping and customs etc? might make it cheaper x


----------



## saraendepity

good plan hun...i'm just trying to figure my way to find them at the moment...the forum is mahooooooosive!!!!!


----------



## JayleighAnn

I'll link you hun, hang on x


----------



## JayleighAnn

https://www.diaperswappers.com/forum/showthread.php?t=656999


----------



## thelilbump

we've got about 20 or so and thats sees us through a few days.

I'm totally gonna check that site out when i have enough spare time :happydance:


----------



## JayleighAnn

thelilbump said:


> we've got about 20 or so and thats sees us through a few days.
> 
> I'm totally gonna check that site out when i have enough spare time :happydance:

I keep meaning to ask you, your organise the BF champions don't you? Can I be one please?? :blush: I think I could offer some help :flower:


----------



## saraendepity

oh i forgot to say we have about 40 :blush: and NEVER run out !!LOL


----------



## mommyof3co

JayleighAnn said:


> I had a look and I'm so overwhelmed that forum is massive!!! I don't understand what she means by $ ppd and I don't know how much it would cost for customs to UK etc :wacko: and I'm also a great big sissy about posting on new forums! lol



Not sure if anyone else has answered this yet for you :)

$ ppd will be US dollars including shipping..usually to just the US and/or Canada, if you're interested in buying some from the girl I posted about I'd contact her directly through PM and see if she can ship where you are and get a shipping quote that way.


----------



## mommyof3co

Oh we have about 36...we also use them to clean up his face and I've also used them as wash cloths in the bath...we could even go for more, before we stopped using them as wipes, but now they are used for all those other things, not wipes anymore as he isn't in cloth right now, we are potty training as soon as we move


----------



## JayleighAnn

mommyof3co said:


> JayleighAnn said:
> 
> 
> I had a look and I'm so overwhelmed that forum is massive!!! I don't understand what she means by $ ppd and I don't know how much it would cost for customs to UK etc :wacko: and I'm also a great big sissy about posting on new forums! lol
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if anyone else has answered this yet for you :)
> 
> $ ppd will be US dollars including shipping..usually to just the US and/or Canada, if you're interested in buying some from the girl I posted about I'd contact her directly through PM and see if she can ship where you are and get a shipping quote that way.Click to expand...

Ohh yes please hun that would be really good of u x


----------



## mommyof3co

How many would you be interested in, I imagine the shipping to there would be based on weight so to give her a better idea


----------



## mrsholmes

we have the value ones from babykind 15quid for 30 i thibk they are terry and fleece and i find them great


----------



## JayleighAnn

mommyof3co said:


> How many would you be interested in, I imagine the shipping to there would be based on weight so to give her a better idea

I'd probs need about 30


----------



## mommyof3co

Ok I pm'd her :) I wasn't sure which type of wipes you want becuase she does alot.....organic bamboo velour, cotton velour, flannel, terry so just for math's sake I told her the flannel/velour but they should all weigh about the same so if she can get shipping for those you can figure out the price of the actual wipes when you pick which type you like :)


----------



## JayleighAnn

Thanks :hugs:


----------



## princessellie

i made some out of random cleaning cloth i found in poundland and fleece on the other side zigzagged together but i mainly use them as boostered liners now cos they work so well hahaha, i need to make me more washable wipes cos i use cotton wool too atm

x


----------



## JayleighAnn

I'm glad it's not just me lol everyone I know think I'n crazy for still using cotton wool. But I got a free pack of johnsons wipes and they can strip paint from walls!!! I'm not puttin that on Halens little bum :nope:


----------



## mrsholmes

:shock:


----------



## JayleighAnn

mrsholmes said:


> :shock:

Trust me, I tried it. We have a red feature wall in our kitchen, I rubbed it with a wet wipe and I could see the white wall underneath it and the wipe was pinky red!


----------



## saraendepity

yup i will totally agree with that - i have tried them on my face one night i was being lazy and in the end i had to wash my face as it was going all tight and sore ... i have (and do on a rare occasion) used Huggies Pure wipes and i think out of a bad bunch these are the best IMO...tho they only get used in emergencies (we keep wet wipes on the car and at the horses to wipe hands ) so if we have ran out of cloth wipes or solution etc etc then e will use the sposies..... but her bum definately tells the tale afterward !


----------



## JayleighAnn

I've never used a baby wipe on him anywere, they make me itch n come out in blotches so I can't use them on him anyway unless I wear latex gloves lol


----------



## princessellie

omg i didnt know that, i use wet wipes on me in the bathroom and ive never had a problem, right the wet wipes are going in the bin :shock:

x


----------



## JayleighAnn

Yeah that was the whole reason we didn't use them, I wouldn't use paint stripper on his bum so why would I use wet wipes :shrug:


----------



## kirsten1985

I still use wet wipes when we go out, but as it seems to be pretty rare that I am out and she needs a nappy change we have had the same pack for about 5 months, lol. I use the Jackson Reece ones, I think I am addicted to the smell lol, they are lovely! 

https://www.jacksonreece.com/home.htm

I use a combination of washable wipes and cotton wool at home, usually wipes, but as she is covered in those horrid little blisters right now I am using cotton wool and chamomile tea. I need some more wipes though, just having a look at that huge forum now!


----------



## kirsten1985

And yeah I know what you mean about the Johnsons ones, I got some sample packs which I use on her hands sometimes, they smell really strong, a sort of chemically smell. I think the sensitive ones are even worse :dohh:


----------



## JayleighAnn

Oohh they seem nicer, not full of nasties, bet their expensive though. Hope Freys is getting better hunny :)


----------



## mommyof3co

We use wet wipes, but only sensitive ones as my boys have really sensitive skin and I've used them on tons of things, ours must be different over here because they aren't harsh at all :) 

I heard back from her, I'll pm you her email...if anyone else is interested just pm me and I'll pass it on but figured I probably shouldn't post it on a public area. But this was her quote if you went with flannel/velour

30 x .80
Shipping 14.20
Total $38.20


----------



## sugarpuff

these aren't the cheapest wipes in the world but i've got a load of these ready for my baby and they seem lovely and soft and a good size - if you buy them in multiples of 10 they're a bit cheaper and they come in one of the extra small tote bags too (which the website doesn't mention for some reason !)

https://www.cleangreennappy.co.uk/accessories/wipes/reusable-wipes/cp-bw


----------



## kirsten1985

JayleighAnn said:


> Oohh they seem nicer, not full of nasties, bet their expensive though. Hope Freys is getting better hunny :)


Thanks, she has been asleep nearly all day today, an improvement on yesterday where she just cried all day.

They are £2.50 a pack, I have never bought normal wet wipes so I don't know how much they are. We only use them when out though, so not very often. I've only ever bought 2 packs.

I still can't find any washable wipes that I really like the look of - I think I'm just being fussy!


----------



## kirsten1985

Hm, I like the look of these, does anywhere sell them in the UK?

https://ittibitti.com.au/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=127&products_id=1429


----------



## cyclura

I make my own wipes, fleece on one side and towelling on the other, I have about 25 and another 5 that I use as bathroom wash cloths.


----------



## JayleighAnn

My mum bought some blue fleece and some red cotton in town today, I'm gonna sew them together as wipes and we'll see...I'm not sure though lol


----------



## princessellie

haha sounds interesting

x


----------



## JayleighAnn

Yeah I said funky fleece and white cotton lol


----------



## princessellie

haha well tbf, its not gna look so pretty covered in poo anyway :rofl:

x


----------



## kirsten1985

I just bought some skull and crossbones fleece on ebay, can I sew terry onto that and it will make a wipe then? With a zig zaggy stitch around the edge? :rofl: I don't know how to do this!


----------



## thelilbump

kirsten1985 said:


> Hm, I like the look of these, does anywhere sell them in the UK?
> 
> https://ittibitti.com.au/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=127&products_id=1429

the suppliers don't yet stock them so it's unlikely you'll find them over i'm sorry hun unless someones imported them themselves :flower:


----------



## saraendepity

kirsten1985 said:


> I just bought some skull and crossbones fleece on ebay, can I sew terry onto that and it will make a wipe then? With a zig zaggy stitch around the edge? :rofl: I don't know how to do this!

yeh you could do that hun!! ... i have made some and i sewed round the outside then turned them the right way and sewed the last bit turned in...if that makes sense? ..............they are by no means perfect but they are my poo wipes so i dont really care what they look like!!!LOL i keep my nice ones for wee only or last wipe of a pooey bum !!LOL


----------



## princessellie

you dont even need to turn them, you can just pin them together and zigzag over the edges to hold them together, its a lot neater than turning and topstitching on the wipes

x


----------



## thelilbump

i think thats what wn's do, don't think they're edges are folded though i don't have any to hand to look at to be sure.


----------



## kirsten1985

I hadn't thought of doing them inside out. I haven't tried zig zagging on my machine yet, so will give it a go. I am getting into this making stuff malarky! :)


----------



## princessellie

haha ive made a couple turned and topstitched and the rest just zigzagged and the zigzaged ones look much nicer

x


----------



## saraendepity

yeah i ould think the zig zagged ones will look much neater...the turned out ones look quite messy tbh but :shrug: 

WN ones are serged or overlocked?(i think thats what its called).... dont think they are folded ... havent looked that close tbh :)


----------



## princessellie

yeh that makes more sense, zigzagging is like teh cheaper version of serging lol, i didnt have my serger when i made mine but will be serging them when i make my next ones

x


----------



## Rachel_C

think i'm gonna try making some pretty wipes before i try my hand at nappies! i've just found a stitch on my sewing machine called something like 'overedge elastic stitch' - it looks like overlocking but i'm guessing it's not the same. anybody know? i'm thinking it looks like a good compromise between a zigzag stitch and buying a serger!


----------



## kirsten1985

How much is a serger? Going to look now!


----------



## JayleighAnn

Their expensive hun unless you can get a second hand one on ebay


----------



## princessellie

i got mine in argos and it wasnt too expensive otherwise i wouldnt have got it :rofl:

x


----------



## kirsten1985

Lol, I think I will be sticking with the zig zagging :lol:


----------



## saraendepity

oooh off to nosey now:)


----------



## thelilbump

i've been looking at sewing machines recently aswell but have no idea where to even begin :dohh: I can't beleive how many there are out there!


----------



## princessellie

i got my sewing machine off argos aswell, first one cost £160 and was ok but ive since upgraded to one that cost twice as much :shock: well i figured since it was for my business it was justified haha

x


----------



## JayleighAnn

My mum is getting me oe for my birthday :smug: OH thinks it's a shit presse but I realy want one


----------



## princessellie

tell him to sod off lol

it is a mint present

x


----------



## JayleighAnn

Lol he just doesn't get it. He laughed at me last night cause I was sat on the settee knitting longies, he said we should buy them till I showed him the price lmao


----------



## kirsten1985

Ooh I want to learn to knit! Is it difficult? How do you learn how to do it? I want to make longies :hissy:

:rofl:


----------



## princessellie

haha yeh bet that shut him up, tell him to piss off lmao, paul doesnt bat an eyelid now, hes used to it :rofl:

x


----------



## princessellie

kirsten, no its not difficult at all, i'll teach u lol,h ave u got msn?

x


----------



## kirsten1985

I have an old singer sewing machine that was my grans, it's pretty basic which is what I need!

Hm yeah I think I have msn, lol, haven't used it in about 5 years, I'll PM you my email addy.


----------



## princessellie

k let me know when ur next on and i'll teach you :D

x


----------



## JayleighAnn

kirsten1985 said:


> Ooh I want to learn to knit! Is it difficult? How do you learn how to do it? I want to make longies :hissy:
> 
> :rofl:

It's not hard, like Ellie said I can teach u as well? Theres loads of videos on youtube, ask ur nan/mum lol thats how I learnt. 

Ellie pm me ur msn I need to ask u a few things :D x


----------



## kirsten1985

JayleighAnn said:


> , ask ur nan/mum lol thatd how I learnt.

Lol, my mum lives too far away and my gran has full on dementia - think I'll just watch some videos! :lol:


----------



## JayleighAnn

Oh no :( Youtube it girl! x


----------



## thelilbump

whats better between computorised s.machines or well manual i guess the opposite would be? There was a cute one on amazon i think it was, will have to see if i can find it again. I kno nothing about specifications though, whats good, whats bad and whats pointless :dohh:


----------



## princessellie

just get a manual one, the computerised ones are sooo bloody much of a faff on, my mam has one thinking shes clever and it was a nightmare to use lol, we had to get the dvd out and it kept breaking and i just wanted to cry lol, i was longing for my shitty manual one cos it worked soo much easier!!

x


----------



## thelilbump

:rofl: well that narrowed that one down then!

Can't seem to find the cute pink one i saw on amazon before xmas now :hissy:


----------



## JayleighAnn

This one? https://www.amazon.co.uk/Brother-BC...r_1_6?ie=UTF8&s=kitchen&qid=1262203472&sr=8-6


----------



## thelilbump

JayleighAnn said:


> This one? https://www.amazon.co.uk/Brother-BC...r_1_6?ie=UTF8&s=kitchen&qid=1262203472&sr=8-6

no wasn't that one, it was white with a pink emblem on it, think it was a butterfly. I thought it was a toshiba but could be mistaken.

That 1 above seems to have good spec tho i think?


----------



## Rachel_C

I learnt to sew on my mum's sewing machine, which she got for her 21st birthday. She bought me one for my 21st and it's got all sorts of fancy functions on it... I do use them sometimes but honestly, I prefer hers because it's solid and reliable whereas mine sometimes tries to be a bit too clever!!! If you're just starting out, I'd go for a basic one, maybe a second hand one (as long as it has the instructions!) - all you really need is back and forward in a couple of different stitches.


----------



## HappyMama

mommyof3co said:


> Yep, from the same girl, the one that we bought from is katedanzer

She is AWESOME. We have her family cloth and unpaper towels. You just can't go with her lol.

Most of our wipes are from Walmart. They were pretty cheap too and are holding up well.


----------



## princessellie

argh!! that one is the one my mam has!!! avoid!! 

x


----------



## JayleighAnn

whats wrong with it?

I been looking at a JMB overlocker.....hmmm


----------



## princessellie

its difficult to use, kept breaking, thread kept snapping, fabric kept bunching up, it was awful!!

x


----------



## cyclura

Thats unusual Brother is normally really good, its one of the brands I recommend anyway especially for people starting out. Did your mums one do that from day 1? if so it might be worth calling them up as they do normally have a really long warranty.

I have a Toyota sewing machine which is great, its a manual and I love it, its quite dated now though so maybe I will upgrade one day but I cannot part with it (how sad is that) 

I have a brother embroidery machine which I love :blush: that was a B day pressie as well LOL my friends thought I was nuts :haha:


----------



## princessellie

im not sure but she lives in turkey anyway so has trouble contacting them, she had to phone for a replacement bobbin or something and they proper gave her the run around!

saying that though, mine is a brother now and its really good, only had it a few months cos my old one broke but its really easy to use whereas that one ^^ was sooooo complicated to figure out

x


----------



## cyclura

oh my God guess what my MIL dropped off for me today?........................:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:










An overlocker :happydance::happydance::happydance: she is such a star, its hers but I can borrow it for as long as I like, I am over the moon she has just saved me so much time for my baby blankets and hats :hugs::hugs:


----------



## princessellie

:happydance: thats so nice of her, have fun making all your cute stuff, and put pics up when youre done obviously, i love to see other peoples work :happydance:

x


----------



## Blob

See this is all your fault now i've gone and bought more :sulk:


----------

